# Power



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

Sorry for the N00B question. I am very new at this, and I am coming from a Motor Home over to a 5th wheel (310FRL). We are getting ready to go out on our first trip, and I am trying to make sure that everything is all set. I have already pick up a couple of Mods that I want to make. At this point all we have done is added a Tornado(I think that is what its called), Inline Water Filter, and Hitch Level. I saw the thread about adding a switch to the battery so that I don't have to remove the battery cable every time I am done camping, but rather flip the switch. My question is:

If the battery is not connected and the trailer is in tow will the brakes on the trailer still work? Does the trailer get a charge from the truck at all? Maybe I should be asking if there is a good checklist or set of checklists that anyone would be willing to share with me.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You should have the battery turned on to tow this powers the emergency brakes in the event that the trailer comes off of the truck. As for charging the battery while traveling that is truck specific, some need a fuse or a relay to charge while pluged into the truck. What truck do you have? James


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Chris,

Believe we can help you out better by knowing your setup a little better. What are you towing with?

I know the camper doesn't get a charge from the battery in my truck unless you add a fuse to the fuse block. I think there's something about GMC wanting to ensure you know you have a powered lead back to the 7-pin connector, thus they physically make you insert the fuse yourself. Kinda odd, but I had to do it to charge my camper battery with the Silverado.

The best way to tell if yours is connected is to get out a voltmeter and with the truck turned off, go ahead and check for 12-14 volts of power on each of your pins. It should be a constant power source.

BTW, you don't want to go down the road with your battery disconnected. Your fridge requires a constant 12v power source to work, even while running on propane. No battery = no propane = no cold fridge!!!

As far as having the brakes work with the battery disconnected, I think they should. I can't think of a reason an engineer would make it otherwise---in case your TT battery died. I believe your brake controller has a power lead coming from it that powers the trailer brakes.


----------



## zookeeper (Apr 19, 2008)

GarethsDad said:


> You should have the battery turned on to tow this powers the emergency brakes in the event that the trailer comes off of the truck. As for charging the battery while traveling that is truck specific, some need a fuse or a relay to charge while pluged into the truck. What truck do you have? James


 you needthe TT battery hooked up because that is where your emergency brake for the trailer gets it's power when it becomes disconnected from the TV (we hope this don't happen







). As for charging your battery, it depends on the TV and how it is set up.

David


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Agree with everyone, however, if the tv happens to be a Ford, the + voltage line will only be energized with the key on. That way you won't kill your battery in the truck if the trailer batt is low.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

You should have a battery installed and turned on for towing but your brakes will work without a battery because the brakes get their voltage from the brake controller in the TV. But without a battery you won't have emergncy brakes if the trsiler brakes away from the TV. Yes you will get a charge from the TV but it is not that much maybe a amp or two.


----------



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

James,

Thanks for the reply,

I have a 1995 Ford F-250 Diesel. And that brings me to a whole bunch of more questions. If someone doesn't mind answering them. What sort of speed should I be getting out of it with a 9200 pound 5er on the back. I am not trying to race but I noticed that getting to 55 took a little while. I am not sure it would get to 65. Does that sound normal? The truck only has 70k miles on it.

I also installed the brake thing (again I am sorry, used to a motor home). When I turn the engine off the light on digital display stays on, I only waited about 30 seconds so there may be a delay and I just did not wait long enough.

Last truck question for now. When we pull into a campsite for 2-3 days, does it hurt the truck to leave it hooked up?

Thanks, 
Chris


----------



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the answers. This helps a ton.

Chris


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What brand of brake controller do you have as that can affect the answers on if it should stay on or not.

As long as you are more or less level you can stay connected 24/7/365 if you really want to.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Chris,

Believe you have the 7.3 liter diesel? I forget when they switched over to the 6.0 liter---2003?

If you feel like you're not getting enough power, you may want to take it in to the dealership and ask them to hook it up to a computer and check it out.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

As far as the battery goes, you could do what I do and run an extension cord out to the OB from the garage. This keeps the fridge ready and the battery charged.

Also gives my 14 y/o DS someplace to 'get away' to when he wants some quiet from my other 2 DS's.

This is my solution until I get a 30 amp pedistal install out there.

Paul


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hmm, the 7.3L doesn't feel like a race car, but it should be able to cruise at 60-65mph without a problem. I'd have that checked out. You could also ask questions at a website such as powerstroke.org as there are plenty of 7.3L enthusiasts around...


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Your 1995 will have the 7.3l and It may or may not have a turbo and did not come with the intercooler. 15% of the 95 were non turbo and it will feel gutless towing a 9K 5er. If your is a turbo that it should be able to tow at 65mph but it won't win any races. Just sit back and enjoy the ride your "camping". Our 01 only wins the race going uphill as I pass the gassers. James


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

My Tekonsha P3 brake controller stays "on" for about 15 minutes after I turn the truck off. It never really turns off, it just goes into a low power, stand by mode.


----------



## SQLShaw (May 9, 2009)

You guys and gals on this site are awesome.

My truck is a Power Stroke. I am not sure what that means, if it has turbo or not. I have not really had a chance to go 2 or 3 miles with it yet to get up to speed if it takes that long. I guess maybe the questions should be, how long should a power Stroke F-250 take to get up to full speed. I will check out the link for the Trucks.

I am going to start a new thread about TV. Service now. Or Satellite. I am not sure if its just me but I am not happy at all with the customer service at Camping World, I will never go back. I got really lucky in finding a guy today near my home that spent 2 hours just answering questions for me. I think I may be ready for my first trip. ;o)

If you are in Colorado and are interested in who I found and why he is so good check out my blog, or read the TV post I will put up here in a little bit.

Thanks Again,
Chris


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Chris and Gia Shaw said:


> You guys and gals on this site are awesome.
> 
> My truck is a Power Stroke. I am not sure what that means, if it has turbo or not. I have not really had a chance to go 2 or 3 miles with it yet to get up to speed if it takes that long. I guess maybe the questions should be, how long should a power Stroke F-250 take to get up to full speed. I will check out the link for the Trucks.
> 
> ...


 If you pop the hood of the truck it should have a blackish box that says turbo on it in red paint. I'll try to upload a pic of mine tonight. It may take 2 to 5 miles to get up to speed depending on road grade, traffic, temperature with a 9k 5er on your tail. James


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

If your 7.3 is a non-turbo - what you are experiencing doesn't surprise me. You may need to look at a few mods or have the engine looked at otherwise. My FiL had one and from what he described from his pulling dairy cattle trailers, yours does not sound much different.

-CC


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Here are a few pict of a 95 turbo engine.







And one without the cover.







James


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

All Powerstrokes are Turbo Diesels and had a limited debut in 1994 and went full model line up in the 1995 model year.


----------

